

Google offers $1 million reward to hackers who exploit Chrome - AndreyKarpov
http://arstechnica.com/business/news/2012/02/google-pledges-1-million-in-cash-to-hackers-who-exploit-chrome.ars?comments=1&p=22602671

======
AndreyKarpov
I suggest Google start with buy PVS-Studio license. :-)

PVS-Studio vs Chromium <http://www.viva64.com/en/a/0074/>

PVS-Studio vs Chromium - Continuation <http://www.viva64.com/en/b/0113/>

